# Question regarding 2016 Allez DSW Sprint seatpost clamp torque setting



## Aeolite (Dec 17, 2016)

Can someone tell me what is the max torque for a 2016 Allez Sprint DSW seatpost clamp torque setting? It uses the Venge Aero seatpost. Thanks!


----------



## 11spd (Sep 3, 2015)

Aeolite said:


> Can someone tell me what is the max torque for a 2016 Allez Sprint DSW seatpost clamp torque setting? It uses the Venge Aero seatpost. Thanks!


 There is the spec. Then there is rider weight. Then there is what kind of roads you ride…rough versus smooth.
An almost universal norm for seat collar torque is 55 in-lbs…almost independent of frame material….Al or carbon. That would be a good starting point. 
‘Always’ use carbon paste on the post. Say if you weigh 150 lbs and don’t ride real rough roads, you can even start around 47 in-lbs or so or under spec….again with carbon paste. Always mark the post position with a sliver of tape…I use a sliver of blue painter’s tape to mark my post height. You can start with lower torque and monitor the position of the post. But honestly, if you use carbon paste and torque it to 55 in-lbs with a torque wrench, vast majority of riders will be fine. I have on all my bikes and I weigh 180 lbs.
If you don’t have the owners manual for the bike and want further assurance, call Specialized tech support. You can find their phone no. on their website.
Hope that helps.


----------

